# Marimo moss balls



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone has experiance with these Moss balls? If so tell me about the benefits of having these?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I'd also like to know. I've seen some on ebay as well as the LFS and I've wondered if they just sit on the tank bottom in a ball LOL


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

are they suppose to grow out and cover an area in the tank?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

moss balls hmmm thats sounds interesting i wonder what it looks like can some one post a picture on this topic on how it looks like? 
im pretty curious.


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

Here is a pic of ebay: If you want to look at the aution just search Moss ball on front page.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

My lfs has a good amount of them. I may give it a try and just throw a couple in the tank. I'm curious as to why they grow into a ball like that.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I bought 2 of these. The way they were explained to me is that the are like algae magnets. They grow as they prevent algae growth in your tank. I was wondering how accurate this was!?!?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

according to the description for the one on ebay they are algae magnets but aren't all plants algae magnets?

Supposedly these moss balls eat the same stuff that algae thrive off us therefore preventing them from growing. They actually look pretty cool so I'm gonna also buy a few of them.

Where did you buy yours from les?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

do they prevent plant growth?


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

No they don't.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

PsychoLes said:


> No they don't.


 o, then it looks like i need to get me a couple of them, one of my lfs's has a couple of them.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

that is one intersting plant there or elgae or what ever it is ... does it connect itseft to a rock or anything like that or does it just sit there ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jah maan said:


> does it connect itseft to a rock or anything like that or does it just sit there ?


 I had one that tried to bite my finger through the glass - nasty little fugger...









Seriously though: a moss ball is basically a furry rock, covered with moss plants - no more, no less. I doubt it has any other significance other than being tank decor...
Correctme if I'm wrong, though


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

I saw some on ebay..... As I recall they gave pretty good description of what they are and what they do.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> that is one intersting plant there or elgae or what ever it is ... does it connect itseft to a rock or anything like that or does it just sit there ?


They just sit there! They do not attach to anything! My P's and my power head tend to push them around! They do look cool!! No I also have a PLECO so far he hasn't messed with them. I've had them for close to 4 months! Avg price for moss balls are $5-7 dollars!


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

i got 4 the other day, there cool and all, but just sit and move with the current. heres a pic.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

So they are just ment for decor?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

:laugh: hehehe so it just sits there ..... its going to be hard if you have lots of powerheads and stuff and if you have a frenzy its going to make it go all over the place....

cool plant by the way... i like.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Do they grow and do you need to trim them or do they say the same size?


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

my lfs and petco dont stock them, anyone know a LFS near Chinohills/riverside that stocks em>|?


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

can you split a giant moss ball into smaller moss ballettes and grow them that way? if so, soon you could have a football team (not american football) of the buggers.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> Do they grow and do you need to trim them or do they say the same size?


 Apparently they grow at a slow rate. I guess they can get big over years and years! I don't think mine have grown much!


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

looks like you can reproduce them this way...
http://popup7.tok2.com/home2/tanoshii/image/marimo/

http://www.marimonokai.com/


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> accr


Nice post!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Moss ball is in reallity an algae itself!It may be floating when small or just 'sitting' when bigger.
It doesn't have something extraordinary about....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Some places may sell them grown over rocks, but the one I have is actually a ball of just pure moss that grows out in a spherical shape. Mine doesnt have a piece of rock core. It is pretty much like a normal aquatic plant, it may aid in some prevention of algae because of the fact it fights for CO2 and nutrients that algae would normally take without a fight.


----------



## compton4x4 (Aug 5, 2007)

Moss balls are ALGAE. They are supposed to move around, with the currents and stuff, like in large lakes. It is supposed to starve other algae growth within your tank. They float or sink, depending on the column of light, to create photosynthisis.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

No need to dig up a 3 year old thread.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------

